# WMAA staff/sibat training



## Hank (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello,
can someone give an overview of the WMAA sibat curricullum.
I remember some staff vs. doble baston training, when Datu Tim was
teaching in Germany. Is that all, or is there more ???

Hank


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 26, 2004)

Hank said:
			
		

> Hello,
> can someone give an overview of the WMAA sibat curricullum.
> I remember some staff vs. doble baston training, when Datu Tim was
> teaching in Germany. Is that all, or is there more ???
> ...



Yes there is more. I`ll discuss it when I finish the tour. :asian:


----------

